# How stressful are car rides for hedgies?



## DanieFrev (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello,

I am planning on making a two hour car ride home to see my parents. However, my stay would not be very long (maybe 3 days). I have made this trip before with my hedgehog, but these trips have lasted longer (a week or more). I am worried that by making two 2 hour car trips within a three day period will be two stressful for him. Has anyone had experience with this or have any advice? Would it be better to try and find a sitter?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It really depends on your hedgehog. How has he handled the trips in the past? Did it take him 2 or 3 days to get over traveling or did he settle right in? If it takes him a few days to settle after traveling then I wouldn't take him but if he adjusts well then it would be fine to take him.


----------



## DanieFrev (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you for your response! In the past, he has just settled right in, but this will be the most driving he has experienced. If he doesn't settle in immediately after I return home, what should I do? Does it usually just take time to adjust and then they are as good as new?


----------

